# Anchor Retrieval Buoy Help - What Size?



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got a 13 pound anchor with about 10 feet of chain. What size buoy do I need for anchor retrieval?


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

I think an A1 should do


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

I BELIEVE you add your chain and anchor weight together and if its less than 30lbs you go with the small buoy, less than 60LBS goes with the 16" buoy, and 80lbs and less gets the 18" buoy..?? Read that somewhere I think.. 

We have 13# anchor& about the same dealon chain as you ~we went with the bigger ball (it's either 18 or 20" - just because I rather over-do-it than under-do-it & also b/c that's what Floater had for sale at the time  ).

You will LOVE this retrieval ball thing! It makespulling anchore-a-s-y and pretty much effortless. =)


----------



## duckhuntinsailor (Sep 28, 2007)

I have one I'll sell you for *$35*. It is two of the smaller bouy on one ring. The two bouys fit into my storage better than the big one did, you could also try just one bouy and if it ain't enough you got the other bouy, and I gaurentee it'll work. Just send me a pm if interested.


----------



## Turtlebait (Dec 3, 2008)

No doubt, the ball works great, had one for years on all type boats and anchors. As I got older and more lazy, I got the best anchor retrieval device known to man - an Anchor Windlass! - Ric


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

Dang, 10' of chain? A big bouy ball. The bigger the better. Hook your anchor rope to rear of the boat when your ready to pull anchor. it works much better.


----------



## chuck (Oct 2, 2007)

That could get you killed my friend


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

> *King Crab (1/8/2009)*Dang, 10' of chain? A big bouy ball. The bigger the better. Hook your anchor rope to rear of the boat when your ready to pull anchor. it works much better.


Bad suggestion (Hooking the anchor to back of boat) :bangheadIf for some reason the anchor gets hung solid in wreck You will cause your boats sternto swing around and if seas are over a few feet your boat could swamp and sink very quickly. An example happend about three years ago on the freighter. Two young peoples boat swamped and sunk after them trying to pull an anchor attached to the rear cleat. The girls body was found a week later and his was never found. I found there boat on top of the Freighter with the line on the stern cleat and the anchor was hung in the wreck. Never tie anchor line on the stern and always have a sharp knife handy in case the line gets hung in the propeller. In answer to True-Kings question I would go with a A-2 Buoy and a quality float assembly like the ones I make.


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

> *King Crab (1/8/2009)* Hook your anchor rope to rear of the boat when your ready to pull anchor. it works much better.




I have to disagree on this one. I have seen people swamp their boats out hooking to the back. They almost sank their boat and I have heard of others sinking. If you get really hung the line will stretch and if it doesn't come loose before you let off the throttle it will pull your boat backwards. I have seen the stern just about go underwater doing this. Just a little thought that might be of some help.


----------



## C-monsters (Mar 28, 2008)

One more vote not to put the rope on the stern. I had an anchor hang on me a couple of months ago on some natural bottom. Must have caught in a rock or reef. Luckily it was attached to the bow cleat, and it just swung the boat around. The anchor came up bent a full 90 degrees, but other than needing a new anchor, no damage done.


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

When its rough you dont want people on the bow bouncing around trying to pull up the anchor. Yess I agree , If you have a sand anchor & your hung in a wreck, dont take off hauling ass to pull it out. Just slowly move foreward , If it does not pulltry diffrent angles. A , you shouldnt use a sand anchor around structure. If yor anchor pulls and then you hook up. Well good luck. Always pull hung up anchors slowly. Never haul ass WITH A HUNG ANCHOR. Whether its the bow or stern. I've seen hung anchors on the bow cause serious problems as well. Point being, If your sand anchor is hung up, SLOWLY TRY TO PULL IT FREE. A REEF ANCHOR SAVES THIS PROBLEM. Or a sharp knife.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

King Crab, You can do everything you suggested WITHOUT pulling from the stern. Then if the anchor gets hung the boat will swing around and the BOW will be heading into the seas. Like I stated before never pull or secure the anchor lineat or fromthe stern...


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE anchor.. ONe more vote for not tying the anchor line to the stern. LETS SEE. I asumme you have a 28 ft. boat. 13lb. anchor with 10 ft. chain.. Whatsize chain?? I have a 20 ft. boat with 10lb.. anchor and 13ft. of 3/8in. chain.. I have an A2 size. Never had any problem pulling the anchor (WEIGHT WISE).. The chain is the secret to anchoring.. If your boat is 28 ft. you may need some more chain for maximum anchor abilities.. Rule of thumb , amount of chain =s length of boat.. I dont think you need 28 ft. of chain.. maybe 15-20 ft. (3/8in.) More chain will help in rough seas and deeper water.. you do not have to put as much scope with heavier chain. I think an A2 will work for you . Just my .02 cents. Pulling the anchor is one of the most dangerous situations we fishers can encounter. I say that because I've seen some 40ftrs. get tossed around easily by a hung anchor..


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

Point is never pull a hung up anchor more than normal, If it aint gonna pull free, your screwed. Bow or stern wont solve the problem. If its rough, even worse. It if doesnt pull free "Normally" You are screwed. Try diffrent angles of pulling. no luck, cut it! Put no ones life at risk. No anchor is worth that.:doh


----------

